# Surface rust on door latch strikers



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know how to treat and remove the spotted surface rust on the door latch strikers in the door jamb areas? What type of metal are these made out of? If prefer to restore them if possible as opposed to buying new ones, so don't suggest that. If someone at least knows what kind of metal this is I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

white lithium grease that up asap!!! not even that bad tho but still lol, grease her up.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Will that remove rust though? A lot of the high-end cars come with plastic covers over them to protect them. Why can't all makers do this stock idk but I purchased ones they do make for the cruze. I just want to clean and shine them up like new before placing the covers on them.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They are cadmium coated steel.
Although unattractive they will show corrosion over time.

There is a product called Nevr-Dull.....comes in a tin can and is like cotton wadding with a cleaning chemical saturated into it.
It is specifically for cleaning raw metal, such as your photo.....find it at most auto parts stores in the same area as the car waxes.

Rob


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Robby said:


> They are cadmium coated steel.
> Although unattractive they will show corrosion over time.
> 
> There is a product called Nevr-Dull.....comes in a tin can and is like cotton wadding with a cleaning chemical saturated into it.
> ...


well didn't even put a dent in it! The product worked well on other metals I had around with surface rust like lamps etc. I guess my final option will be to use coca cola on them and aluminum foil to polish them. If that doesn't work, I'll consider it just one of those things "meant" to look that way.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You could try some Permatex Rust Reformer on them to stop any corrosion. The drawback is that it will dry a brown/black color wherever there is any corrosion. If it looks bad, then an application of body colored paint would cover the resulting mess. I'm wondering if the original plating job was not very well done. The cad plated door strikes on my '03 P5 are a bit dull but not the least bit corroded or rusty. The ones on the new car are like new, but they have a gold hue to the plating, so it is likely a different process.


----------

